# Exceptional Work Performed by the Lawrence Auxiliary Police



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Police: Drugs may be cause of killing 
By Jill Harmacinski
[email protected]

LAWRENCE - A 21-year-old local man was shot to death outside a Broadway convenience store early yesterday in what could be a drug-related murder, police said.

Yamil Garcia was found lying on the ground and bleeding in the parking lot of the 7-Eleven convenience store just before 2 a.m.

People in the area, including *auxiliary police Chief Jay Jackson*, reported hearing multiple gunshots.

Police: Drugs may be cause of killing - EagleTribune.com, North Andover, MA


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Good job on that call in and vehicle ID.

If they aren't a paid aux force, you couldn't put me out onto the streets of Lawrence for free. No thanks.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

So much for traffic control and shaking doors on municipal buildings. Nice work good awareness.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice job...but Obie is right!


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> If they aren't a paid aux force, you couldn't put me out onto the streets of Lawrence for free. No thanks.


I wonder if there's actually enough aux cops out there to justify an aux _chief_?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Hawk19 said:


> I wonder if there's actually enough aux cops out there to justify an aux _chief_?


I don't know much about Aux dept's but from what I do know, many of them have a _chief_ who coordinates with a fulltimer. If they are paid, it's a rare thing.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

"The Lawrence Auxiliary Police Force is an organization of 35 volunteer officers"
Lawrence Police Department - Auxiliary Police Bureau


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

They seem like a very squared away group. Great job to those involved.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Great job to the Aux, however like Obie said I wouldn't want to be on Lawrence streets for free.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

According to this, not all of them are armed, either:


> Training
> 
> Auxiliary Police Officers are trained in many aspects of police work which creates a solid foundation to build upon to further ones career in law enforcement. Each newly appointed officer is assigned to a Field Training Officer who oversees their development for the first several months.
> 
> ...


No pay and no gun to be on the streets of Lawrence wearing a police uniform. A big resounding "fuck that noise" from me.

For those 35 who choose to do this, you have my utmost respect. Not a bad way to get R/I academy sponsorship though.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

> Not a bad way to get R/I academy sponsorship though


This is how I got my R/I academy, however I found a town a little safer to use. I can't imagine being out in that hell hole they call Lawrence with no weapon.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

These men and women have shown that they're committed to serving their community. I thank them for their service.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

At the bottom it says:

_Each Auxiliary Officer is also required to complete to the 120-hour Massachusetts Reserve Intermittent Police Academy and have six months of service before being allowed to carry a firearm. _

I think it means they must have 6 months of being an active auxiliary officer before being allowed to carry a firearm.

Either way it is foolish to walk around in police uniform working without a fire arm for even one day. Especially for a town or city.

Lawrence is a Red town as far as issuing LTC Class As as far as I know.


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Lawrence isn't that bad, being born and raised there, I have never had an issue. My family is from there as well and Lawrence will always hold a special place in my heart. Will it eventually turn into an all-out warzone, possibly, but I'll never walk the streets in fear.


----------



## MichaelJones (Nov 11, 2009)

Drug related violence, really? Why do we continue to empower dealers by having underground markets?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I have no problem with Lawrence having an Aux dept, an Aux department Chief, and a trained alert COP on *authorized patrol* who did his job exactly as he should have!

BRAVO!!!!


----------

